# New Here



## beckoncall62 (Jul 29, 2005)

*

Hello all. I'm new to this site. I am a F/F EMT-B in Washington State. I'm also a 43 yr. old mother of 4 boys. I'm looking forward to getting to know you.

                                   Becky *


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 29, 2005)

Becky,

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction from a fellow Washingtonian.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome from sunny Florida.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 29, 2005)

Howdy!

4 boys, eh?  Dealing with the firefighters must be a piece of cake in comparison!


----------



## ipscscott (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello......
___Hello.......
______Hello.........

*HELLO!*


----------



## emtbuff (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome from Iowa B)


----------



## 007medic (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello from Oklahoma, it is great to have you!

Lyns


----------



## vtemti (Jul 29, 2005)

Ah yes, someone closer to my age (but still younger than me). I don't feel like PAPA no more. Welcome from Vermont.  

Dan


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

WELCOME


----------



## Phridae (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 29 2005, 08:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 You say that, then your avatar is all mean.


----------



## Phridae (Jul 30, 2005)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 29 2005, 09:26 AM
> * Howdy!
> 
> 4 boys, eh?  Dealing with the firefighters must be a piece of cake in comparison! *


   

Welcome from Southeastern PA.

Jon


----------



## vtemti (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 29 2005, 09:26 AM
> * Howdy!
> 
> 4 boys, eh?  Dealing with the firefighters must be a piece of cake in comparison! *


 Especially if they are all anything like JON!!! :lol:


----------



## Luno (Jul 31, 2005)

Representin' SEA, WA Welcome to the fun(k)!
luke


----------



## coloradoemt (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome aboard from Southern California.


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Good to always have new faces. Hope to get to know you better.


----------



## ems869 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all!!  I am new here and wanted to say hello!  I have been a FF/EMT in Va for the last 11 years and still love every minute of it.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Jon (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ems869_@Aug 2 2005, 01:09 AM
> * Hello all!!  I am new here and wanted to say hello!  I have been a FF/EMT in Va for the last 11 years and still love every minute of it. *


 welcome


----------



## 007medic (Aug 3, 2005)

It is nice to have you both!

Lyns


----------



## vtemti (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ems869_@Aug 2 2005, 01:09 AM
> * Hello all!!  I am new here and wanted to say hello!  I have been a FF/EMT in Va for the last 11 years and still love every minute of it. *


 And welcome to you also from Vermont.


----------



## beckoncall62 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! It's great to meet all of you.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, I'm WHKR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can bow to me later.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## MedicRN (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey!!!  Thought since I've posted, I probably ought to introduce myself.       I've been in medicine of some sort for 20 years - EMS for 18 years (12 as an EMICT [EMT-P to most folks]),  and RN for 19 months.  I'm married with 2 beautiful daughters - 12 and almost 3. 

I'm lookin forward to some interesting interaction here.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 6, 2005)

WELCOME


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 6, 2005)

Welcome    


You came to the right place for interesting interaction 

(I peeked at your profile, I'm a counted cross stitch addict. I rarely ever meet someone who knows what it is!)


----------



## Jon (Aug 6, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2005)

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## SA_Medic (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey All, 

Just to introduce myself, i'm from South Africa. Qualifications listed below. Hope to contribute positively to the forums


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 7, 2005)

Welcome to EMTLife.com!!


----------



## andrean678 (Aug 7, 2005)

Welcome from a fellow rookie!!  I am 27y.o. female from Massachusetts


----------



## vtemti (Aug 7, 2005)

WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME  From the BIG state of Vermont. 

Lets see. First there was one, then another and now three more. Did I miss anyone?

Dan


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## Jon (Aug 7, 2005)

Welcome and welcome...


----------

